# What color is he?



## JustAwesome (Jun 22, 2011)

Looks buckskin to me


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Deffinitely not palomino. either buckskin or dun. coat looks undernourished, so it makes it harder to tell. if you add a little vegetable oil to his feed every day it'll make his coat shine


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Does he have a dorsal stripe? 

He definitely isn't a palomino, that's for sure.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Looks buckskin to me too.


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

Not a palomino more so buckskin 
Palomino is a color not so much a breed

TRR


----------



## horsecrazy84 (Mar 20, 2011)

Buckskin


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Do you have a full body picture of him? And I agree with everyone else. NOT palomino.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

For your reference and further understanding - the reason the answers are "definitely not palomino" is that your horse has dark mane/tail and the palomino color is, by definition, a gold coat (can be a broad range of shade) with white or cream mane/tail.


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Buckskin


----------



## WyomingSissy (Apr 11, 2012)

looks like a buttermilk buckskin!

he's a cutie btw


----------



## BenandMoyasMomma (Apr 26, 2012)

Looks like a buckskin to me


----------

